# Anyone speak Chinese?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

THere is a thread on another site that links to here. The thread goes for pages, and I am curious about what they said. Somone even mentioned my name directly:

http://52dangong.com//thread-30437-1-1.html


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

You could try this mite take a bit of time, jeff
http://www.worldlingo.com/en/products_services/worldlingo_translator.html


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I ran it through Google Translate, and it appears they aren't too fond of Wolverine's methods either. This seems to be supported by what skinner posted in the Intro section here.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

AaronC said:


> ...I am curious about what they said...


Man, other than "slingshot" and "aaronc-please-come-in" -- I couldn't understand a word of it?!

(...although I got a sudden urge for some General Tso's Chicken and Chow Fun noodles?!)

Yeah I know -- _Tso what_?


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Thwupp-p-p said:


> ...I am curious about what they said...


Man, other than "slingshot" and "aaronc-please-come-in" -- I couldn't understand a word of it?!

(...although I got a sudden urge for some General Tso's Chicken and Chow Fun noodles?!)

Yeah I know -- _Tso what_?
[/quote]


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

it looks to me that you are being defended by the chinese and that he tucked tail when asked to prouve him self but its hard to say put it through a few translaters and its still hard to understand


----------

